# Обувь  на шлепающую стопу



## Карина Калустова (11 Сен 2021)

Здравствуйте,  у меня был сложный перелом таза, вследствие парез стопы, реабилитацию не проходила, не дают пока, я три месяца лежала с аппаратом. После кт врач сказал,  что необратимо,  как обувь надевать, у меня никуда не лезет, кроме шлепанец. Как обувь надевают или покупают какую-то другую?


----------



## La murr (11 Сен 2021)

@Карина Калустова, здравствуйте!
Хотелось бы услышать мнение @Доктор Ступин


----------



## Карина Калустова (11 Сен 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Хотелось бы услышать мнение @Доктор Ступин


Хотелось бы,  но никто не отвечает


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Сен 2021)

С обувью сложно.
Все что с высоким и плотно затягивающимся голенищем. Бердцы например.
Скорее надо приспособление делающее любую обувь специальной:
Вот лучшее.


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (11 Сен 2021)

Летом кроссовки, зимой были ботинки на шнуровке. 
Очень удобный девайс! Применяла в своё время. Рекомендую.


----------



## Карина Калустова (11 Сен 2021)

Спасибо большое,  это в ортопедических магазинах искать,  как называется?


----------



## влюбленная в жизнь (11 Сен 2021)

Карина Калустова написал(а):


> ... это в ортопедических магазинах искать,  как называется?


У @Доктор Ступин, Федора Петровича приобреталось.😊

Называется: бандаж при отвисающей стопе. (если не ошибаюсь).


----------

